

Are We Running Out Of Scientific Geniuses? - tokenadult
http://www.popsci.com/science/article/2013-01/are-scientific-geniuses-extinct

======
tokenadult
Link to abstract of underlying commentary article published in Nature:

[http://www.nature.com/nature/journal/v493/n7434/full/493602a...](http://www.nature.com/nature/journal/v493/n7434/full/493602a.html)

